# Free willow-leaf hygro for members



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

_Hygrophila corymbosa angustifolia _is a big, easy, fast-growing yet graceful stem plant. It grows very well in Walstad tanks. I have 8 stems for anyone who will pick them up. These are considered medium-size stems for this species--for most stem plants, these would be called enormous.

I live on the east side of White Rock Lake in Dallas. Reply here and send me a PM if interested.

--Michael


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

If they will grow without o2 I would like to try some in my new angel tank it you could bring them to the next meeting.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

They will grow very well without supplemental CO2. Right now they are in a bucket and will be in sorry shape 3 weeks from now. So if you want them, you should come and get them.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Sending PM


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Pending to stmarshall.


----------

